# Canadians soap makers



## Vidasworld12 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi everyone,

This question is for the Canadian soap makers that sell soap. 
I'm not trying to sell soap any day soon but I am interested in staring to in the spring of next year - so I'm researching all this stuff now .

I wanted to start out to test the waters cause who even knows if this is for me or it's simply going to be a hobby..

If I wanted to start out in let's say a farmers market, craft fair etc ... what would I need ??? Do I need a liscence ? A business one or something simpler ?? Like a vendor ? Cause craft shows and farmers markets and fair shows are not necessarily all year round right ? They come by spread out all through year .. 

What do I need?? Do I need to go through Canadian health?  I dunno I'm a bit confused cause there's sooo much info out there that's spread out .. 

Could someone please help me out ?? Thx in advance


----------



## Vidasworld12 (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you for the link .. there's just so much .. ekkk
I'm hoping there's ppl on here that just do what I'm asking about 
Thx for taking the time


----------



## Dahila (Aug 16, 2017)

I am in Ontario, selling year round on Farmers market,  you rather need the business license which is about 60 dollars for I think 5 years.  Then insurance, some markets want the coverage for at least 2 million.  Some do not care. HC is better to complied with Health Canada regulation cause they started to check markets lately. Good luck with it.  You need to know that it takes years to build customers base ......


----------



## Vidasworld12 (Aug 17, 2017)

Dahila said:


> I am in Ontario, selling year round on Farmers market,  you rather need the business license which is about 60 dollars for I think 5 years.  Then insurance, some markets want the coverage for at least 2 million.  Some do not care. HC is better to complied with Health Canada regulation cause they started to check markets lately. Good luck with it.  You need to know that it takes years to build customers base ......



Oh ok so either way you still have to go through the whole process..
Thx for the info 
Ya I know it takes years for any business to build clientele


----------



## Dahila (Aug 17, 2017)

Vida it is not as complicated as it sounds.  I joined this time American Handcrafted Soap & Cosmetic Guild,   and they have awesome Insurance for Canadians,  the cheapest I had found and 2 million liability.  No questions asked you feel up the form and get the coverage ,   No nonsense I went through with HUB insurance for two years. 
CNF is now in much better form and it is not as difficult at it seems,  When you need the help let me know.....


----------



## Vidasworld12 (Aug 17, 2017)

Dahila said:


> Vida it is not as complicated as it sounds.  I joined this time American Handcrafted Soap & Cosmetic Guild,   and they have awesome Insurance for Canadians,  the cheapest I had found and 2 million liability.  No questions asked you feel up the form and get the coverage ,   No nonsense I went through with HUB insurance for two years.
> CNF is now in much better form and it is not as difficult at it seems,  When you need the help let me know.....



Dahila, thank you so much , yes pls because right now im lost with the insurance part, its not as easy here in canada and a lot of people say its very expensive so im def looking into the american one.

thxxx


----------



## Dahila (Aug 17, 2017)

HSCG link ; https://www.soapguild.org/ the membership must be professional to have the right to get insurance,  so it is 140 USD to CAD now 177.25 then your insurance will be 434 with taxes so anyway it comes cheaper that Canadian guild and insurance. ON website you will find Canadian insurance for Canadians which is paid in CAD not USD  that's good.  
Website is full of resources, excellent to learn new things.  There is even certification.  Check the site, When you join you have also FB group but you get it in e-mail from them.  The people who work there are really charming americanos  I love them, they are very professional and will help you with everything. 
I believe many people here are in this guild too .....
If you want to sell anything , insure yourself
.


----------



## Vidasworld12 (Oct 20, 2017)

Can anyone ( Canadian ) Help me find the CI #s for labeling the colorants in my soaps??
IM SO LOST!!  these are just soaps I give away to friends etc, but I thought it would be nice to see how they would look all done up
labels and all.... I found the INCI names for the oils and butters in my soaps ,  BUT for the colors ? do I need to add that too? or can I just leave it out?? I looked all over the internet and NOTHING .. really appreciate advise 

thx all!!!


----------



## Kamahido (Oct 20, 2017)

Vidasworld12 said:


> Can anyone ( Canadian ) Help me find the CI #s for labeling the colorants in my soaps??
> IM SO LOST!!  these are just soaps I give away to friends etc, but I thought it would be nice to see how they would look all done up
> labels and all.... I found the INCI names for the oils and butters in my soaps ,  BUT for the colors ? do I need to add that too? or can I just leave it out?? I looked all over the internet and NOTHING .. really appreciate advise
> 
> thx all!!!



What is a "CI #"?


----------



## toxikon (Oct 20, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> What is a "CI #"?



https://www.canada.ca/en/health-can...s/guide-cosmetic-ingredient-labelling.html#a5


----------



## toxikon (Oct 20, 2017)

Vidasworld12 said:


> Can anyone ( Canadian ) Help me find the CI #s for labeling the colorants in my soaps??
> IM SO LOST!!  these are just soaps I give away to friends etc, but I thought it would be nice to see how they would look all done up
> labels and all.... I found the INCI names for the oils and butters in my soaps ,  BUT for the colors ? do I need to add that too? or can I just leave it out?? I looked all over the internet and NOTHING .. really appreciate advise
> 
> thx all!!!



I just stumbled upon this... dunno if it's helpful or not.

http://www.personalcarecouncil.org/colors-cosmetics-regulation-and-nomenclature-united-states


----------



## Kamahido (Oct 20, 2017)

toxikon said:


> https://www.canada.ca/en/health-can...s/guide-cosmetic-ingredient-labelling.html#a5



Thanks.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 20, 2017)

Vidasworld12 said:


> Can anyone ( Canadian ) Help me find the CI #s for labeling the colorants in my soaps??
> IM SO LOST!!  these are just soaps I give away to friends etc, but I thought it would be nice to see how they would look all done up
> labels and all.... I found the INCI names for the oils and butters in my soaps ,  BUT for the colors ? do I need to add that too? or can I just leave it out?? I looked all over the internet and NOTHING .. really appreciate advise
> 
> thx all!!!


Voyager and Windy point have all CI for colorants



soapmaker said:


> I only use ultramarines and oxides and herbs for colourants so can't say about lab colours. Some wholesalers like WSP give the INCI for each ingredient on that ingredient's web page. For ultramarines, it is simply ultramarines. For herbs or any INCI that you don't know, just google "INCI for_____"


Soapmaker do not give wrong info,  Ultramarine you have CI numbers i have about 7 of them mica has also Ci numbers, 
CNF requires to put the number of colorants
Anyway OP send me pm with colorants you use and I will send back the CI numbers or links to them.  I have a huge word document with all of them


----------



## Vidasworld12 (Oct 23, 2017)

THX Everyone... those colors where giving me a headache.

Thank you all for the great info!!!

Dahila,

thank you for pointing that out to me - i checked and you are right , sapphireblue also has the info listed. I cant believe I never noticed it, right in front of me - wow im so blind lol. THX so much you guys are all so great and patient with us newbies - greatly appreciated


----------



## Dahila (Oct 23, 2017)

Vidasworld12 said:


> Dahila,
> 
> thank you for pointing that out to me - i checked and you are right , sapphireblue also has the info listed. I cant believe I never noticed it, right in front of me - wow im so blind lol. THX so much you guys are all so great and patient with us newbies - greatly appreciated



any time, this is newbies friendly forum :mrgreen:


----------

